# DeLonghi Magnifica S Cappuccino machine - water problem



## PhilB (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi, I have the above bean to cup machine that is fantastic and gives a great coffee. However, I am having two problems.

1) I do descale the unit regularly, but the flow of coffee into the cup is becoming slower and slower. I can live with this problem, and can see various posts on this site that may help the situation.

2). This is the bigger problem. For some reason, coffee or water is going into the solid grounds container. Have cleaned everything that is cleanable, but the problem remains the same. Any ideas ???

many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

What kind of beans are using? You could try a coarser grind (making sure to change it during the grind, as per instructions).

The two problems could be related, and solving the first may solve the leakage. If not you may need to renew an o-ring. How old is the machine and how many cups has it delivered?


----------



## PhilB (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for your prompt reply.

Am using Lavazza Coffee Beans which I have used for years. The machine was on the finest grind setting ...... but I have just turned it to slightly less fine. Statistics show 2242 coffees, and think ithe machine is approx 2-3 years old.

Water still entering solid grounds box.

If it is the 'O' ring, where would I get it from, and how easy would it be to fit it ???

Thanks again for for your help.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Is the flow of coffee ok now? If it is, give it a day or two to settle down and monitor the water problem (how much water was showing in the grounds container?).

If the flow is still not satisfactory, try a little less fine grind.

There are videos on youtube showing a how to replace O-rings. I believe you can buy them from Amazon and there is a specialist seller of DL parts.


----------



## PhilB (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi,

The flow is slightly better. Will see how it goes.

Water is still going into the box. I have watched one of the videos which was in German. Wish I had taken more attention in school now !!! Lol

Will give it a go, and will let you know.

Many thanks.


----------

